# Plant ID



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone could ID this plant for me. I just purchase all the plants out of a 140gallon planted tank & really liked this plant. I got six of them. They look like some type of lilly or lotus plant. They are rooted & have no visible tuber.


















Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

_Nymphaea micrantha_:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=109&category=genus&spec=Nymphaea


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

Hmmm... I was just told by another person that is was Red Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea zenkeri)


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

It's Nymphea lotus tiger Red (zenkeri)


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Red tiger lotus is the correct ID. Nymphea micrantha has green and red coloration.


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks folks.

What does this stuff usually go for in stores or sold privately???

I just picked up a large amount of plants & these were included.


----------

